# CPP Increase?



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

My wife started drawing CPP at 60 due to only working part time and will completely retire soon much earlier than 65. Does the reduced amount ever increase going forward for cost of living etc.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.hrsdc.gc.ca/eng/corporate/facts/seniors.shtml



> Canada Pension Plan benefits are revised each year. On January 1, 2012, they increased by 2.8 percent (for people already receiving CPP benefits) to reflect a similar change in the Consumer Price Index (CPI) over the previous year.
> 
> The maximum CPP retirement benefit for new recipients increased from $960 to $986.67 per month on January 1, 2012. This was calculated based on the average yearly maximum pensionable earnings for the past five years.


----------

